# TEHRAN | Projects & Construction



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Hotel Fereshteh Pasargad*



















*Ava Center*










*Alborz Tower*



















*Pars Exchange*


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Omid Tower Completed*











*Nafis Center*











*Ibis Hotel Imam Khomeini International Airport*


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

*Parsia Complex*










*Lexon Tower*



















*Diplomat Tower*


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

What about the new Stock Exchange by Aravena?

http://www.archdaily.com/261206/teh...tition-1st-prize-alejandro-aravena-architects


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Phobos said:


> What about the new Stock Exchange by Aravena?
> 
> http://www.archdaily.com/261206/teh...tition-1st-prize-alejandro-aravena-architects


Haven't heard anything about that


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Batista12 said:


> Construction in the Elahieh area.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


..


----------



## irani8 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mashgh Square














































http://zibasazi.ir/fa/2016-01-26-13...7567-ارتقای-کیفی-و-ساماندهی-میدان-مشق-39.html


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Shahr Aftab Fairground*




























*Parsia Complex*










*Olympia Shopping Center*



















*Hotel Fereshteh Pasargad*


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Abbasabad Hills*










*Shariati Street Developments*










*TAT Bank Headquarters*


----------



## iranii (Feb 16, 2016)

*Rose Mall*




























irph


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

The new Plasco Building by KRDS, replacing its predecessor which collapsed in a fire in 2017


----------

